# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  (need help!!!!) saran untuk kolam ikan koi

## kjingkrak

Assalamualaikum, 
Selamat Malam agan, suhu, master, para ahli di group ini  :Becky: ,

(Need help!!!!)
Gan saya baru aja bikin kolam ikan untuk koi, kolam baru ini berumur 1,5 bulan. Saya baru belajar memahami adanya (aturan yang baik untuk koi) dari berbagai sumber dan termasuk telat juga karena pas proses pembuatan saya harus dinas keluar kota alhasil ortu yang handle untuk desain dan lainnya. Ikan sudah dibeli dan dimasukkan pada saat minggu kedua setelah kolam jadi(Ikan Koi 8 ekor, Ikan Komet kecil 4 ekor dan Ikan kecil lainnya 4 ekor) .

2 minggu terakhir ikan mati satu persatu  :Frusty: (baik koi ataupun ikan kecil lainnya). kalo diperhatikan ikan koi dan ikan lainnya suka berada di atas permukaan megap2 (dekat air arus), kemudian dibawah diam saja dan jarang makan. Saya sudah coba water change, kemudian menambah aerator 1 lubang, pompa dibuat jadi 2 cabang yaitu arus air dan jatuh (air terjun kecil) yang awalnya hanya air jatuh. Saya mendapat saran untuk membuat arus oleh rekan saya sehingga saya jadikan 2 cabang (arus yang dihasilkan cukup deras). 

Kolam ikan berada diteras rumah saya yang ditutupi kanopi (hanya kurang lebih 20-30% matahari yang masuk area keteras). Untuk kolam berukuran 2M X 0,5M X 0,7M. (air diisi 60cm). Filter dibuat 4 kotak bagian, kotak pertama busa (air masuk), kotak kedua bioball + busa (bioball dibawah dan busa diatas), kotak ketiga carbon active + batu zeolit + busa (carbon active dibawah, zeolit ditengah dan diatas busa) dan kotak terakhir pompa yang dibuat 2 pipa yaitu ke air terjun dan arus. 


Pertanyaanya 
1. Faktor apa yang membuat ikan saya mati?
2. Apakah area teras dan kolam kurang terkena sinar matahari?
3. Apakah kolam terlalu dalam (ikan stress) sehingga membutuhkan arus air didalam kolam?
4. Apakah kolam terlalu sempit sehingga membuat ikan stress?
5. Mohon saran dari agan baik dari sisi konstruksi, filter, pompa dan lainnya.

Semoga curhatan saya tidak membuat agan dan suhu semua disini pusing ya, semoga dapat dimengerti dengan mudah dan semoga dapet solusi dari agan-agan semua. Terima kasih gan  :Pray2:

----------


## kjingkrak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kjingkrak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kjingkrak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

